# MXL frame weights and stiffness?



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

This may have been already discussed, but I am new to this forum and havent found any info on the weights and stiffness of an MXL frameset, compared to say a 1990 TSX Team 7-11. I am currently and, have been since 1991, riding the 7-11. The size is 57cm ctc on the ST and about 56.5 (?) ctc on the tt; It is a bit short for me. I am 6-2 with a long inseam. I love this bike, but I am interested in trying to get one that is more my size. I think I need a 58-59 cm TT. I see more MXL's around then 7-11's so that is why I asking about them. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

59 MX Leader

This particular build was 20 lbs. as pictured. 

57 MX Leader 

This bike also weighs 20 lbs.


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

Wow prof. those are beautiful bikes! 

I rechecked the tt length and as best I can tell it is 57cm ctc. The weight of the bike is a very small issue, mine might weigh about a 1lb less than yours but i am currently running a blasphemous carbon threadless fork that a friend is letting me try from his parts bin. The major thing is the sizing of the frame is a bit small and perhaps the bb shell has a bit of flexibility that might be due to my weight (180lbs). I run a 130mm stem with the saddle slid towards the back of the rails. I have read that the MXL frame is a bit stiffer than the TSX 7-11 team, but that it was real heavy. Has this been anybodies observation?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, 6'2 and riding a 57cm? You must be a lot more flexible than me! 

So I'm 6'3 and ride a 62cm MXL. I can get away with anything even down to a 60cm, but I don't like to run a bunch of spacers, show 18" of seatpost, or run a 140mm stem. 

Back to your original question about MXL weight: Honestly for a guy your size, do you really think frame weight is going to make a difference? MXL tubing is actually relatively light, but it's the lugs and fork that give the frame/fork its considerable heft. That said, the weight is in all the right places which is why it's such a perfect frame. 

If your primary consideration is stiffness, it will fit the bill and you will be so happy with the ride that you won't notice any minor weight difference.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

oaklandish said:


> This may have been already discussed, but I am new to this forum and havent found any info on the weights and stiffness of an MXL frameset, compared to say a 1990 TSX Team 7-11. I am currently and, have been since 1991, riding the 7-11. The size is 57cm ctc on the ST and about 56.5 (?) ctc on the tt; It is a bit short for me. I am 6-2 with a long inseam. I love this bike, but I am interested in trying to get one that is more my size. I think I need a 58-59 cm TT. I see more MXL's around then 7-11's so that is why I asking about them. Any help would be much appreciated.


I have three Merckxs to compare for you:

1. 56x58 MX Leader w/7700 DA and DA/OP wheels. 21 lbs.
2. 55x57 MX Leader w/7400 DA and DA/OP wheels. 22.5 lbs
3. 56x56 Corsa Extra (SLX tubing) w/7400 DA and DA/OP wheels. 21 lbs

All three ride fantastic. The MXLs are a bit stiffer but they are no less comfortable than the Corsa. All three feel solid, responsive, and lively.

I've had the MX Leaders for a few years and recently picked up the Corsa Extra (7-11 colors by the way). I've logged several hundred miles on the Corsa so far (mostly while in France during the Tour this year) and love it. In fact, I'm in the process of reducing the number of bikes in the fleet and am seriously thinking of selling the two MX Leaders and keeping the Corsa Extra as my one, classic bike. I like it that much.

Regardless, of which one you decide to go with, you can't go wrong. Merckxs are just done right.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

I was more flexible when I first bought the bike 18 years ago. (wow 18years on this bike, and still it is in really good condition). But I do have at least about 3-4 inches saddle to bar drop. So I mostly ride on the hoods or tops. I would prefer a 59cm ctc tt. but this is what I could find back then that I could afford. I love the frame but like you said, my weight is causing the flex in the bottom bracket, so a stiffer frame is what I am looking for. If it turns out to be lighter then that would just be a bonus. I know very well this bike's weight is not the issue with my relatively slow pace. I can see the bb shell move from side to side as I pedal during steep climbs. I always wanted an MXL, but never had the money when they were available. But if they are laterally stiff like I hear and read from various sites then this is my next frame, when i can find one.


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

texbike,

wow im so jealous you got to ride them in France during the Tour. That is my lifelong dream vacation.

I also have a question; are the geometries of the mxl's not square? your frame list has a 56x58. Is that a 56ctc st with a 58ctc tt? If this is the case, does anyone have the geometries in pdf or image from a flyer when they were sold origionaly?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

oaklandish said:


> texbike,
> 
> wow im so jealous you got to ride them in France during the Tour. That is my lifelong dream vacation.
> 
> I also have a question; are the geometries of the mxl's not square? your frame list has a 56x58. Is that a 56ctc st with a 58ctc tt? If this is the case, does anyone have the geometries in pdf or image from a flyer when they were sold origionaly?


Hey Oak,

You should do it. It's really easy and a lot of fun! 

As for the geos on the two MX Leaders, they are both former team bikes (Motorola and Telekom) and for some reason have longer top tubes than seat tubes (all measurements are CTC). Unfortunately I don't have a geo chart available for either one, but the top tube lengths are definitely not the same as the stock geos.

Texbike


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2009)

so I went and procured a more accurate measuring tape and the frame turns out to be 58cm with a 58cm top tube. The saddle to bar drop is actually 10cm or about 5". I think this is a bit much. So the search is on for a better fit. It has to be steel and I really really want it to be a Merckx. The MXL sounds like the perfect frame for me.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

I have a 59 MXL built up that weighs 20.5lbs with 9spd ultegra and Mavic original Elites.

My new bare 58 MXL frame is 2100 grams and the fork is 705 grams (cut to size). AKA 6.06 Lbs with a King headset.

Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The 1989 Columbus catalog listed the tubesets as follows:
TSX Weight: 1945 g
MAX Weight: 1900 g

You can find tubeset descriptions and weights, and add'l info on MAX in the text here:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/columbus-steel-tubing-for-frame.html


----------

